# Very long wait !!!!!



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems that the movies I really want to see and are in my Netflix que are a "very long wait" so I've been trying to find movies to put in my que that I never heard of, quirky, not mainstream ....you get the idea. I sometimes read the members comments on the film and make my choice that way or just take a shot not knowing what to expect.

For example I recently I watched _Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events_. I have seen this movie before and it really doesn't belong in the category I mentioned before, but when I first saw it I didn't think much of it, but after watching it again I was pleasantly surprised. Could be that I was watching it on my big screen this time so the WOW factor probably has something to do with it. I enjoyed it.
Another movie I saw last week definitely fits into the quirky catergory. _Rubber_ has to be one of the strangest movies I ever saw...I put it up there with _Eraserhead_. Watch _Rubber_ and try explaining that one to your friends.
So how about it guys, what are some movies that surprised you seeing them again or just off the wall wacky?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Highlander - I loved it when it first came out. Now, some 25 years later, with all the improvements in special effects and what-not, I still can watch it over and over and it surprises me every time I watch it with something I misssed.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If you've had Netflix for a while and notice more and more movies show 'very long wait' or they don't send you a new release when it comes out you've been throttled by Netflix. 

The solution is simple though, use another email address to create a new account (you can use the same credit card and mailing address) then you can go back to enjoying little to no wait.

As far as weird movies - I've seen a lot but two that come to mind are Old Boy and Battle Royale. For surprising multiple viewings I'd say Shutter Island.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had Netflix for a couple of years; my solution to the "very long wait" problem is to put the movie in the queue AS SOON AS the title shows-up (before it is released) on Netflix. You go on a waiting list and get the movie very quickly when it is released. You have to _search_ titles for movies that are not yet released, but it is worth it.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Although the "very long wait" is annoying, If it's a movie I really want to see and don't want to wait for it I'll just order it from Verizon on demand.
I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm just looking for movies that you guys might have seen that are not well known and surprised you. Looking for movies that I can put into my queue.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> my solution to the "very long wait" problem is to put the movie in the queue AS SOON AS the title shows-up (before it is released) on Netflix. You go on a waiting list and get the movie very quickly when it is released.


You're right, that usually works. Then on day, it doesn't. 

Believe me, I've been using Netflix for nearly 7 years. Google "Netflix Throttle".

Sorry to throw this thread on a tangent jd371, back to good not so well known movies!


----------



## Jef Bardsley (Jul 16, 2012)

How about Guy Ritchie's "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" and "Snatch"? Either one is worthy of repeated viewings.


----------

